# 2000 maxima se factory deck/radio



## maxed out00 (Jun 21, 2005)

my radio doesnt light up when i turn my headlights on. it plays just fine. can anyone help me. any help is appreciated.thanx


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

fuse. Illumination.


----------

